

Remote Code Execution in GitLab 5+ - mdewinter
http://blog.gitlab.org/gitlab-ce-6-2-and-5-4-security-release/

======
holms
no wonder, it's ruby developer, what can be worse? I'll tell ya - php
developer :)

